# New Utah beekeeper, hoping to get started on the right foot!



## Steven Tervort (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! As to your question about which breed any of those will work fine. I can't speak for the Russians but I have had good luck with carniolans and Italians, but enjoy the carniolans best. Good luck on your adventure.


----------



## JDA (May 1, 2011)

I also live in Utah in the salt lake valley. Been keeping bees going on my fifth year and still learning as each year passes. I've had Italians, carniolans, and Russian crosses. With the experiences I've had I prefer the carniolans. Just my two cents. I'm sure there are others out there with more experiences.


----------



## dmaddox (Jan 2, 2013)

thank you for the welcome and feedback! i appreciate it.

I have also been considering carniolans seriously - and may go that route as I research breeds. Thanks!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## dmaddox (Jan 2, 2013)

Believe it or not, I ordered bees today. After much research and local advice along with what I've gleaned here, I ordered Cariolans. Seem to be a good breed here in Utah. I am excited about this new hobby!


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome dmaddox! This is my ending of just my first year and I've got Italians, plus a swarm I caught (probably Italians also...I don't know). My neighbor bought Russians at the same time I bought mine, and he seems to like them. I have them over to my house every so often when I open feed (ok, just once or twice!).

If you are interested in catching swarms, see my facebook group called 'Bait Hive Challenge Utah' for a little Utah fun (you obviously don't have to be an expert!).

Good luck!!


----------



## Steven Tervort (Feb 16, 2012)

dmaddox, where did you purchase your bees?


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Steven - We emailed earlier today and he got his at harvestlanehoney.com (Tooele). Turns out he lives a couple miles from me here in S.J.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Why


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's easy enough to change breeds later if you want. Just get some bees...


----------



## dmaddox (Jan 2, 2013)

yes - as George mentioned, I bought them from HLH, harvestlanehoney.com 

I appreciate all of the tips and thoughts!! Thank you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dallas! It can be a bit cool to work bees all natural in Utah. Pick a sunny day!


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Start thinking of more boxes and more foundations as they may soon want more room and you don't want them to swarm away. Also natural is O.K. until you have a very serious problem like American Foul Brood then be ssure to use antibiotics and read more . Best of luck to you.


----------



## ImaNewBeeToThis (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm going with a Russian and a hybrid walter Kelly came up with.


----------

